# Seat Post, Setback vs. Zero Setback



## Weav

Is there a preferred one to use or is it strictly a fitting tool. I have a bike that has a 25mm setback and I think I'm going to have to get a little closer for reach and think I'll use a zero setback seatpost to move me forward. Anything I need to be aware of in doing this?


----------



## jonleestrong

I have a 32.5 setback on my bike and I hate it. I wish I could have zero set back. The more setback the less stiff feeling and loss of power. It's a small amount of power though and it's more of a feeling. I just like the feeling of a stiff seat/post. RIP Wilier Cento Uno SL with integrated seatpost.


----------



## jonleestrong

How are you liking your tubless setup?


----------



## Weav

I love my tubeless setup. The best thing about it is that you can run lower pressures for a more comfortable ride. I run around 90 psi in my tires and I weigh around 150lbs. I pumped them up today at 105 psi which is where I used to ride my clincher tires and the ride was much more harsh, I had forgotten what that felt like. I could drop to 85psi without a problem but I think I've found my happy medium at 90. The Dura Ace hubs roll amazing and the wheels seem plenty solid for me even with just a 16/20 spoke build. I highly recommend them and don't know why this technology hasn't caught on faster.


----------



## slegros

Here is a chart for setback from B. Hinault's book and was used by all of Guimard's riders(Hinault, LeMond Fignon). I have always used this with good results. I would use a post that gets you in these ranges. The measurement is from the tip of the saddle nose to centre of BB measured horizontally.

Inseam Saddle Setback
75 to 78cm. 4 to 6cm.
79 to 82cm. 5 to 7cm.
83 to 86cm. 6 to 8cm.
87 to 90cm. 7 to 9cm.


Hope it helps!


----------



## NealH

I have a 90.5cm inseam and run 9.8cm of setback - measuring from the tip of a Toupe saddle. Some saddles will have different measurements so be careful. For instance, my Cobb V-Flow Plus saddle is at 8.5cm measured from the tip - yet I sit at the exact same location (and reach) as when I am on the Toupe (at 9.8 setback). Ideally, you need to measure set-back from where your sit bones typically reside on the saddle. Of course this is hard to tell from saddle to saddle if you don't already own them so, measuring from the tip is a convenient starting place. Hinaults data is a good place to start. Determine your setback then use the appropriate seatpost (straight or setback).


----------



## NealH

I have a 90.5cm inseam and run 9.8cm of setback - measuring from the tip of a Toupe saddle. Some saddles will have different measurements so be careful. For instance, my Cobb V-Flow Plus saddle is at 8.5cm measured from the tip - yet I sit at the exact same location (and reach) as when I am on the Toupe. Ideally, you need to measure set-back from where your sit bones typically reside on the saddle. Of course this is hard to tell from saddle to saddle if you don't already own them so, measuring from the tip is a convenient starting place. Hinaults data is a good place to start.


----------



## black_box

Weav said:


> Is there a preferred one to use or is it strictly a fitting tool. I have a bike that has a 25mm setback and I think *I'm going to have to get a little closer for reach *and think I'll use a zero setback seatpost to move me forward. Anything I need to be aware of in doing this?


adjusting the saddle so that you're closer to the bars isn't a good idea. Unless you were referring to the reach to the pedals... Ideally, you would first adjust the saddle to position your legs/hips/etc. in relation to the pedals first, then adjust the bars/stem for your torso/arms.


----------

